# CAMERA SHOPPING



## dePabl0

Hey guys and gals! 

I'm looking for tips for a new camera to invest in! I'm going to be totally honest with you and i'm new to this photography thing, but i'm a dedicated learner so i'm NOT looking for a beginners equipment. 

So my budget will be around 1100 USD but hopefully we'll find something cheaper for my purposes. 

My main style will be for street-photography, photos for my clothingbrand, portraits, and also sometimes nature photography. SO by that said, i would love to have a compact camera and not a clumsy DSLR.

I would love to have a great autofocus like the Sony A6300 and also the greatness of lowlight photography that the A6300 offer. Great burst speed is also a plus. AND a must-have is the interchangeble lens system. Now some of you might say, well why don't you just go with the Sony A6300? it sounds to suit you perfectly. Well, i've been looking up information about it back and forth and a BIG cockblock for me and that tasty camera is the shitty overheating problem that sony has in pretty much all of their products. Now, i live in Sweden and we all know this piece of land is far away from overheating but i travel alot. 

I would also like to have a brand with a good wide of lenses that come CHEAP and not som leica type of robbery (even though they might have great stuff). 

Oh yes, a flip screen would also be great. Which Sony seems to not give a single crap about. (we could all agree that the A6300 flip is a joke). 

So yea, i hope this dream camera of mine is out there waiting for me to lay my hands on. Or i'll just go ahead and create one my-self, like this one ->


----------



## Braineack

dePabl0 said:


> I would love to have a great autofocus like the Sony A6300 and also the greatness of lowlight photography that the A6300 offer. Great burst speed is also a plus. AND a must-have is the interchangeble lens system. Now some of you might say, well why don't you just go with the Sony A6300? it sounds to suit you perfectly. Well, i've been looking up information about it back and forth and a BIG cockblock for me and that tasty camera is the shitty overheating problem that sony has in pretty much all of their products.



are you going to take a lot of long exposure shots or capture video longer than 20min at a time?


----------



## waday

In my opinion, Olympus EM5 mark ii. With select lenses, it is weather resistant, so great for nature and travel. Instead of the EM5 mark ii, you could get the EM10 mark ii. You'll lose weather resistance and a few other features, but it'd still be a good combo with great image quality.

Not sure what kind of lenses you want. The 12-40 f/2.8 for general travel, landscape, and street would be great. Plus, the combo would be weather resistant. While 40 is a bit short for portraits (remember, on m43, it's 2x, so it'd be an 80mm equivalent). But, the great thing about m43, is that I've been finding the lenses to be great quality for the cost. If you go for faster lenses (like the new 1.2 primes), you'll get amazing quality, but these lenses alone will max out your budget.

New, the above EM5 mark ii combo would probably be ~$1700. Used, probably $1200-1300. If you went the EM10 route, you could probably save a couple hundred dollars and be within your $1100 budget (especially used).


----------



## dePabl0

Braineack said:


> dePabl0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a great autofocus like the Sony A6300 and also the greatness of lowlight photography that the A6300 offer. Great burst speed is also a plus. AND a must-have is the interchangeble lens system. Now some of you might say, well why don't you just go with the Sony A6300? it sounds to suit you perfectly. Well, i've been looking up information about it back and forth and a BIG cockblock for me and that tasty camera is the shitty overheating problem that sony has in pretty much all of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to take a lot of long exposure shots or capture video longer than 20min at a time?
Click to expand...


Long exposure shots, yes, maybe, some times? Filming isn't my main focus. Yes, filming would be nice to do sometimes, but if i would like to go into filming more, i would rather buy a camera focused on filming, for later purposes i assume. So still photography is my main goal with the camera i choose.


----------



## Braineack

pretty certain that's the only time you'd ever run into an overheating issue with a Sony -- using it as a 4k video camera and not a still camera.


----------



## dePabl0

waday said:


> In my opinion, Olympus EM5 mark ii. With select lenses, it is weather resistant, so great for nature and travel. Instead of the EM5 mark ii, you could get the EM10 mark ii. You'll lose weather resistance and a few other features, but it'd still be a good combo with great image quality.
> 
> Not sure what kind of lenses you want. The 12-40 f/2.8 for general travel, landscape, and street would be great. Plus, the combo would be weather resistant. While 40 is a bit short for portraits (remember, on m43, it's 2x, so it'd be an 80mm equivalent). But, the great thing about m43, is that I've been finding the lenses to be great quality for the cost. If you go for faster lenses (like the new 1.2 primes), you'll get amazing quality, but these lenses alone will max out your budget.
> 
> New, the above EM5 mark ii combo would probably be ~$1700. Used, probably $1200-1300. If you went the EM10 route, you could probably save a couple hundred dollars and be within your $1100 budget (especially used).




Thank you for your tip. Well, it sure went over my budget, but how is the autofocus on em5 compared to the A6300? Oh and also i forgot to mention in my description, i like vintage photography so maybe that would be my style, like more analog kind of way you know?

For now, i might just go with the kit-lens because of my budget.


----------



## dePabl0

Braineack said:


> pretty certain that's the only time you'd ever run into an overheating issue with a Sony -- using it as a 4k video camera and not a still camera.



Well i've heard from some videos on youtube that it might overheat on still photos also. But they didn't tell me if they were in dubai taking pictures in the mid-day sun-heat so..


----------



## Braineack

I don't think I've read one account of them overheating if it wasn't someone trying to do star photography or video.

I had a a6000 that I only used for travel.  the main gripe I had was battery life.


----------



## waday

dePabl0 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, Olympus EM5 mark ii. With select lenses, it is weather resistant, so great for nature and travel. Instead of the EM5 mark ii, you could get the EM10 mark ii. You'll lose weather resistance and a few other features, but it'd still be a good combo with great image quality.
> 
> Not sure what kind of lenses you want. The 12-40 f/2.8 for general travel, landscape, and street would be great. Plus, the combo would be weather resistant. While 40 is a bit short for portraits (remember, on m43, it's 2x, so it'd be an 80mm equivalent). But, the great thing about m43, is that I've been finding the lenses to be great quality for the cost. If you go for faster lenses (like the new 1.2 primes), you'll get amazing quality, but these lenses alone will max out your budget.
> 
> New, the above EM5 mark ii combo would probably be ~$1700. Used, probably $1200-1300. If you went the EM10 route, you could probably save a couple hundred dollars and be within your $1100 budget (especially used).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your tip. Well, it sure went over my budget, but how is the autofocus on em5 compared to the A6300? Oh and also i forgot to mention in my description, i like vintage photography so maybe that would be my style, like more analog kind of way you know?
> 
> For now, i might just go with the kit-lens because of my budget.
Click to expand...

No idea how the autofocus compares, because I have never used either. Haha. I have the EM5's bigger sister (and Olympus flagship) the EM1, which has great autofocus.

Here's a review on the EM5 mark ii autofocus: Olympus OM-D E-M5 II Review


----------



## Gary A.

Fuji.

Look at the XT2 for the dSLR handling speed and look and/or the XPro2 for the sexy rangefinder feel. (The XPro2 does not have a flippy LCD ... but it is one great looking camera.

I think both will have exceeded your budget ... but the Fuji's will be well worth the extra investment.


----------



## Jeff15

Panasonic Lumix G9.... Problem solved.....


----------



## beagle100

dePabl0 said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> I'm looking for tips for a new camera to invest in! I'm going to be totally honest with you and i'm new to this photography thing, but i'm a dedicated learner so i'm NOT looking for a beginners equipment.
> 
> So my budget will be around 1100 USD but hopefully we'll find something cheaper for my purposes.
> 
> My main style will be for street-photography, photos for my clothingbrand, portraits, and also sometimes nature photography. SO by that said, i would love to have a compact camera and not a clumsy DSLR.
> 
> I would love to have a great autofocus like the Sony A6300 and also the greatness of lowlight photography that the A6300 offer. Great burst speed is also a plus. AND a must-have is the interchangeble lens system. Now some of you might say, well why don't you just go with the Sony A6300? it sounds to suit you perfectly. Well, i've been looking up information about it back and forth and a BIG cockblock for me and that tasty camera is the shitty overheating problem that sony has in pretty much all of their products. Now, i live in Sweden and we all know this piece of land is far away from overheating but i travel alot.
> 
> I would also like to have a brand with a good wide of lenses that come CHEAP and not som leica type of robbery (even though they might have great stuff).
> 
> Oh yes, a flip screen would also be great. Which Sony seems to not give a single crap about. (we could all agree that the A6300 flip is a joke).
> 
> So yea, i hope this dream camera of mine is out there waiting for me to lay my hands on. Or i'll just go ahead and create one my-self, like this one ->



"a tasty camera without BIG cockblock"  ....    "wide range of lenses and CHEAP"

easily uses DSLR lenses

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## MontrosePhotography

Braineack said:


> I don't think I've read one account of them overheating if it wasn't someone trying to do star photography or video.
> 
> I had a a6000 that I only used for travel.  the main gripe I had was battery life.




Agreed.
Although I solved my A6000 battery issues by turning on Airplane mode and disable-ing the stupid pre-focus. Now my battery last just as long if not longer than my other DSLRs.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Jeff15 said:


> Panasonic Lumix G9.... Problem solved.....


 Well, I'm pleased with mine.....but spent (gross) about £2k on mine....offset by trading in the G80/G85. I know we get ripped off here in the UK, but it still might blow or chap's budget.


----------

